# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ξεκλειδωμα κινητου

## fm344

βρηκα κατι προγραμματακια στο διαδυκτιο,που ξεκλιεδωνυν κινητα με κωδικο προστσιας,αλλα δεν τρεχουν.
υπαρχει καπιος που να ξερει να μου δωσει καπιο?
ψαχνω για nokia,sony,samsum

----------


## leosedf

Αρχικά ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις για να δείς τι συσκευές υπάρχουν. Στα ΝΟΚΙΑ υπάρχουν DCT-2, DCT-3, DCT-4, WD2, BB5 κλπ.
Στα samsung μόνο σε μερικά quallcomm και μερικά άλλα λειτουργούν. Στα ΝΟΚΙΑ μόνο στα DCT-3 και DCT-4 στα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα το.
SonyEricsson Επίσης ξέχνα το εκτός απο κάτι αρχαία που δεν τα βρίσκεις.
ΜΟΝΟ αν πληρώσεις θα έχεις σωστό ξεκλειδωτήρι. Το οποίο συνδέεται με καλώδιο στη συσκευή.

----------

Papas00zas (04-02-14)

----------


## fm344

> Αρχικά ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις για να δείς τι συσκευές υπάρχουν. Στα ΝΟΚΙΑ υπάρχουν DCT-2, DCT-3, DCT-4, WD2, BB5 κλπ.
> Στα samsung μόνο σε μερικά quallcomm και μερικά άλλα λειτουργούν. Στα ΝΟΚΙΑ μόνο στα DCT-3 και DCT-4 στα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα το.
> SonyEricsson Επίσης ξέχνα το εκτός απο κάτι αρχαία που δεν τα βρίσκεις.
> ΜΟΝΟ αν πληρώσεις θα έχεις σωστό ξεκλειδωτήρι. Το οποίο συνδέεται με καλώδιο στη συσκευή.



 οκ,ευχαριστω

----------


## rep

οπως λεει και ο κωσταντινος τα ελευθερα ειναι λιγο για αρχαια τηλεφωνα ,υπαρχουν box τυπου ufs που κανουν σχεδον τα παντα,και υπαρχουν και καποια που δεν εχουν box αλλα για οχι ολα τα μοντελα ,αλλα με credit.

----------


## leosedf

Μερικά απο αυτά που έχω αν θέλεις να ψάξεις είναι το MSSBOX II για motorola, setool, HWK, UFS, Nokia Phoenix, SonyEricsson EMMA III.
btw αν βρείς περιγραφή ODM σε SonyEricsson κινητά είναι φτιαγμένα απο τη motorola, κάτι μικρά φτηνά συνήθως.

Το κακό είναι οτι κοστίζουν.

----------


## rep

αν θελει καποιος να ασχοληθει επαγγελματικα υπαρχουν λυσεις, ενα box για καθε μαρκα ειναι καλα.θα μπορει να φλασαρει να ξεκληδωνει κλπ.

----------


## jeik

Έχω ένα  samsung  SGH-X450  και ζητάει κωδικό για ξεκλείδωμα τηλεφώνου, θέλει καλώδιο?

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις 000000 ή 00000000 ?
Αν δεν είναι αυτός τότε μάλλον πάς για καλώδιο...

----------


## rep

σε παρα πολλα samsung μπορεις να ξεκληδωσεις το κινητο και με αλλο τροπο(*2767*3855# = Full Reset)(*2767*2878# = Custom Reset)δοκιμασε τα......

χωρις την καρτα μεσα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν θυμάμαι αν με full reset σβήνονται όλα τα δεδομένα.

----------


## rep

ναι σβηνονται.

----------


## leosedf

Και αν δεν θέλει να χάσει τα τηλέφωνα? :P

----------


## rep

επιλεγει αν θα πληρωσει να το κανει 'η το τζαμπα......

----------


## jeik

> σε παρα πολλα samsung μπορεις να ξεκληδωσεις το κινητο και με αλλο τροπο*(*2767*3855# = Full Reset*)(*2767*2878# = Custom Reset)δοκιμασε τα......
> 
> χωρις την καρτα μεσα.



Ευχαριστω παιδια , αυτος  ο  κωδικος  εκανε  δουλεια με  τη  μια, δεν  δοκιμασα  τιποτ'  αλλο  !!!

----------


## sv6hef

Kαλησπερα ,μου εχουν δωσει ενα τηλεφωνο με διπλη καρτα to samsoung GT-E1182, αλλα ειναι κλειδωμενο, μηπως υπαρχει  καποιος κωδικος για να το ξεκλειδωμα.

----------


## rep

τι κωδικο εχει ?ασφαλείας 'η δικτύου ?

----------


## sv6hef

Καλησπερα μολις το ανοιγω  μου γραφει κλειδωμα SIM και κωδικος προσβασης ασφαλειας ειναι νομιζω !

----------


## rep

δοκιμασε τον κωδικο που εδωσα σε προηγούμενο ποστ. αν δεν μπορεις να το πληκτρολογισεις κανε κλήση στο 112 και βαλε τον κωδικο του προηγουμενου ποστ. αν δεν γινει τοτε θελει καποιο box

----------


## sv6hef

δεν γινεται τιποτα ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## Hary Dee

Για ξεκλείδωμα κωδικού ασφαλείας σε Nokia 6233 τι χρειάζομαι; Απλά software ή ειδικό εξοπλισμό;

----------


## leosedf

BB5 είναι αυτό? Δε θυμάμαι (μάλλον είναι) οπότε ναι χρειάζεται εξοπλισμό.


Βάλε αυτό το αρχείο μέσα στην MMC στο φάκελο mmc/system/recogs (αν δεν υπάρχει δημιούργησε τον)
Βάλτην στο τηλ και άστο ανοιχτό 4-5 λεπτά και *ΙΣΩΣ* στο γυρίσει στο 12345


Κάνε μετονομασία το αρχείο από zip σε rar και αποσυμπίεσε το.

----------


## Hary Dee

> BB5 είναι αυτό?



Δεν έχω ιδέα για BB5, DCT κλπ. Επειδή έχω πρόσβαση σε ορισμένο εξοπλισμό nokia (μια φλασιέρα, κάτι dongles κλπ) μπορείς να μου πεις τι χρειάζομαι; Λογικά θα θέλω και κάποιο software, ε;

----------


## leosedf

Τι φλασιέρα μάστορα?

Δες πιο πάνω το ποστ μου.


Χρειάζεσαι HWK το λιγότερο.

----------


## Hary Dee

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!



> Τι φλασιέρα μάστορα?



FPS-21. Μπορώ να το δουλέψω άμα βρω κανένα πρόγραμμα HWK που είπες; Ή το HWK είναι συσκευή;! Δεν μου έχει δώσει και τη συσκευή ακόμη ο φίλος μου για να δω τι θέλω από καλώδια...

----------


## rep

το HWK ειναι box γνωστο και ως ufs υπαρχουν και αλλα box γιαυτη την δουλεια σαν το mt-box αν χρειαζεσαι για επαγγελματικη χρηση αγοραζεις ενα, δεν ειναι φθηνα αν οχι το πας καπου και στο κανουν, υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις για να κανεις τζαμπα την δουλεια σου..αν εχεις καλωδιο υπαρχει τροπος να γινει αλλα οτι εχει μεσα χανεται.για να μην κανουμε ζημια σε πολλους επαγγελματιες σαν και μενα μπορω να σου δωσω πληροφοριες με π.μ

----------


## leosedf

FPS-21????? Ρε μάστορα μας κάνεις πλάκα?
Αυτό παίζει με το phoenix της nokia και μπορείς να το παίξεις, δεν θυμάμαι αν χρειάζεσαι και pkd-1 dongle για να τρέξει το phoenix αν έχεις το 21.
Αν έχεις κάποιο dongle της νοκια και τρέξεις το phoenix μπορείς να τον ανοίξεις τον κωδικό ασφαλείας.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι καλά θυμόμουν χρειάζεσαι και smartcard SX-4 και PKD-1 dongle για να παίξει το fps-21

----------


## Hary Dee

Χρυσόστομε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα. Σίγουρα θα σε ενοχλήσω αν δεν βγάλω άκρη!





> FPS-21????? Ρε μάστορα μας κάνεις πλάκα?
> Αυτό παίζει με το phoenix της nokia και μπορείς να το παίξεις, δεν θυμάμαι αν χρειάζεσαι και pkd-1 dongle για να τρέξει το phoenix αν έχεις το 21.
> Αν έχεις κάποιο dongle της νοκια και τρέξεις το phoenix μπορείς να τον ανοίξεις τον κωδικό ασφαλείας.



 



> Ναι καλά θυμόμουν χρειάζεσαι και smartcard SX-4 και PKD-1 dongle για να παίξει το fps-21



Το διαθέσιμο dongle είναι λίγο διαφορετικό αλλά ίσως κάνει. Θα φανεί... SX-4 υπάρχει. Άρα μου μένει να δω τι καλώδιο θέλω και να κατεβάσω το phoenix. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το phoenix κυκλοφορεί ευρέως ...
Οπότε θα περιμένω να πιάσω το κινητό να ελέγξω τα διαθέσιμα καλώδια.

----------


## rep

ca-53 θελει.

----------


## leosedf

Άλλη ερώτηση.
Που βρήκες prommer της nokia, η κάρτα σου είναι unlimited?

----------


## Hary Dee

> Άλλη ερώτηση.
>  Που βρήκες prommer της nokia, η κάρτα σου είναι unlimited?



Δεν είναι δικό μου το FPS! Απλά όπως έγραψα και πριν έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Για την κάρτα τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω. Τι limitations παίζουν δηλαδή; Για το τι χρήση κάνεις ή για το πόση χρήση κάνεις;

----------


## leosedf

> Για το τι χρήση κάνεις ή για το πόση χρήση κάνεις;



Και τα δυο.
Αν βρεις και το dongle (βασικά μόνο το Phoenix και dongle αρχικά) το ανοίγεις.

----------


## Hary Dee

Μιλάς για Phoenix, dongle και CA-53? Αρκεί να βρεθεί το καλώδιο λοιπόν...
Οπότε το FPS ίσως να μην χρειαστεί καν. Εν τω μεταξύ, αν χρειαστεί το FPS προφανώς θέλω και διαφορετικό καλώδιο, αφού το CA-53 είναι για PC->Phone.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και τους 2 για την όλη υποστήριξη. Ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη!  :Smile: 
Όχι ότι καιγόμαστε κιόλας, περισσότερο για την εμπειρία!

----------


## Hary Dee

Φλασιά! Για τα samsung ποιο είναι το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## rep

η samsung για να κανει update δουλευει το odin .για ξεκληδωμα υπαρχουν αλλα box, εγω εχω ενα Z3X.

----------


## Hary Dee

> η samsung για να κανει update δουλευει το odin .για ξεκληδωμα υπαρχουν αλλα box, εγω εχω ενα Z3X.



Ευχαριστώ Χρυσόστομε. Όμως δεν μιλάω μόνο για update. Λέω κάτι αντίστοιχο του Phoenix, δηλαδή να κάνει και testing, tuning κλπ.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν παίζουν αυτά στη samsung. Ούτε και σε πολλές άλλες.
Ακόμα και η νόκια το εγκατέλειψε το phoenix και πήγε σε αυτή τη σαβούρα το care κάτι στο οποίο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δεν παίζουν αυτά στη samsung. Ούτε και σε πολλές άλλες.
> Ακόμα και η νόκια το εγκατέλειψε το phoenix και πήγε σε αυτή τη σαβούρα το care κάτι στο οποίο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.



Κρίμααα! Αλλά όταν λες δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε τι εννοείς;

----------


## leosedf

Ε κοίτα με το phoenix μπορούσες να πειράξεις τα πάντα, π.χ. με έναν willtek αναλυτή και coupler μπορούσες να τεστάρεις τον πομποδέκτη η και να τον καλιμπράρεις μέσω του προγράμματος η να κάνεις διάφορα χαμηλού επιπέδου τεστ κλπ. Μάλιστα το κλειδί μου επειδή ήταν και RD (research&Development) μπορούσες να πειράξεις οποιοδήποτε καταχωρητή η να αλλάξεις ευαισθησίες στο δέκτη, ισχύ του alc και άλλα πολλά.

----------


## Hary Dee

Αυτά είναι! Τώρα με τα καινούργια όμως τι γίνεται; Δηλαδή τα tunings/testings που προανέφερα, πλέον δεν γίνονται; Πώς το κοιτάνε το κινητό;

----------


## leosedf

Δεν το κοιτάνε πετάνε την πλακέτα και βάζουν καινούρια. Κανένα βύσμα θα αλλάξουν και αυτό ήταν μιας και τα περισσότερα service περιορίζονται σε level2. Τα γενικά τεστ υπάρχουν (δόνηση, φωτισμός, μικρόφωνο κλπ).

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δεν το κοιτάνε πετάνε την πλακέτα και βάζουν καινούρια. Κανένα βύσμα θα αλλάξουν και αυτό ήταν μιας και τα περισσότερα service περιορίζονται σε level2. Τα γενικά τεστ υπάρχουν (δόνηση, φωτισμός, μικρόφωνο κλπ).



Ζητήματα tuning πλέον δεν υπάρχουν; Αλλάζουν την πλακέτα και εκεί; Εντάξει, σίγουρα είναι φασαρία το tuning και θέλει μερικά πανάκριβα εργαλεία αλλά... εσύ θα μου πεις!

----------


## Hary Dee

> ca-53 θελει.



Στο ebay βρίσκω το φθηνότερο με 2,5€. Να το πάρω ή είναι ύποπτα φθηνό;

----------


## rep

τοσο  κανει και εδω.

----------


## Hary Dee

1) Τελικά με αυτό; -->



> Ζητήματα tuning πλέον δεν υπάρχουν; Αλλάζουν την πλακέτα και εκεί; Εντάξει, σίγουρα είναι φασαρία το tuning και θέλει μερικά πανάκριβα εργαλεία αλλά... εσύ θα μου πεις!



2) Ποια είναι η διαφορά του "Refurbish" με το "SW Reset";

----------


## Hary Dee

> 1) Τελικά με αυτό; --> Ζητήματα tuning πλέον δεν υπάρχουν; Αλλάζουν την πλακέτα και εκεί; Εντάξει, σίγουρα είναι φασαρία το tuning και θέλει μερικά πανάκριβα εργαλεία αλλά... εσύ θα μου πεις!
> 
>  2) Ποια είναι η διαφορά του "Refurbish" με το "SW Reset";



Καμιά απάντηση σε αυτά που έχουμε αφήσει σε εκκρεμότητα;

----------

